# Scientists discover why lemurs are dying out in their native Madagascar –



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*– they’re being eaten as bar snacks!*

British scientists have found the reason why endangered lemurs are dying out - because they're being eaten as bar snacks.

The animals are still dwindling despite being a protected species in their homeland of Madagascar.

Researchers at Bangor University launched a study into their plight - and discovered the creatures are being munched by late night drinkers.









Tasty? Scientists have found lemurs - such as this ring-tailed mother and baby in Madagascar - have ended up on the menu


Read more: Scientists discover why lemurs are dying out in their native Madagascar ¿ they¿re being eaten as bar snacks | Mail Online

Their study found that changing lifestyles on the Indian Ocean island have seen the black and white primates end up on the menu.

Researcher Julie Razafimanahak said: 'Young men have more cash and leisure time because they've moved from farming to panning for gold.

'So they spend more time in local bars, eating fried meat snacks with their drinks.' 




Read more: Scientists discover why lemurs are dying out in their native Madagascar ¿ they¿re being eaten as bar snacks | Mail Online



*Madagascar Wildlife Facing Threat Of Illegal Hunting *

RedOrbit - ‎Dec 16, 2011‎
Researchers have found that illegal hunting of protected species in Madagascar could cause an urgent threat to the country's globally important biodiversity. The scientists said that hunting of protected species in eastern Madagascar is increasing due *...* 



*Scientists discover why lemurs are dying out in their native Madagascar – they ... *

Daily Mail - ‎Dec 16, 2011‎
By Daily Mail Reporter British scientists have found the reason why endangered lemurs are dying out - because they're being eaten as bar snacks. The animals are still dwindling despite being a protected species in their homeland of Madagascar. *...* 



*Eroding taboos see lemurs end up on dinner tables *

BBC News - ‎Dec 14, 2011‎
The erosion of traditional cultural taboos in Madagascar has led to an unsustainable number of lemurs being killed for bushmeat, a study suggests. Locals revered the primates, believing that the animals were family ancestors, but the influx of outside *...* 



*Cultural shifts see increase in lemur hunting *

Wanderlust - ‎5 hours ago‎
For generations, the lemur has been revered in Malagasy folklore, as a protector, or in some cases a family ancestor. But these strong cultural beliefs, which have protected the species from hunting in the past, appear to no longer be enough. *...* 



*Cultural shifts in Madagascar drive lemur-killing *

Mongabay.com - ‎Dec 15, 2011‎
The indri lemur is one of the most commonly hunted for bushmeat, though it is listed as Endangered. Photo by: Rhett A. Butler . Conservationists have often found that some cultural norms, religious beliefs, and taboos play a role in holding back *...* 



*Madagascar's Lemurs, Sacred No More *

New York Times (blog) - ‎Dec 15, 2011‎
By RACHEL NUWER Rhett A. Butler/mongabay.comWith the fading of a taboo, the indri, Madagascar's largest lemur, is threatened by hunting. A boy ventured into the forest to collect honey. He climbed a tall tree in pursuit of a hive, but before he could *...* 



*Falling Taboos Put Lemurs on the Menu in Madagascar *

Science AAAS - ‎Dec 15, 2011‎
by Sara Reardon on 15 December 2011, 1:40 PM | 0 Comments Don't eat me. The endangered indri is among the lemurs being hunted in Madagascar. A poster reads: “These animals are our wealth, not meat.” Credit: Rhett A. Butler/Mongabay.com; *...*


----------

